# Grabe! Crush ko siya



## Seb_K

Guys,

"Grabe! Crush ko siya ..." 

The phrase above means she/he is my crush, di ba? But what is the usage of "grabe" --- literally does it mean "great" like how "astig" means "cool" (?)

I hope you can explain it to me.


----------



## tanzhang

"Grabe" is used when he/she is in shock.

It is like the equivalent of "oh my gosh!"

I don't know the equivalent literal meaning of the word in english though.


----------



## blue_jewel

Seb_K said:


> Guys,
> 
> "Grabe! Crush ko siya ..."
> 
> The phrase above means she/he is my crush, di ba? But what is the usage of "grabe" --- literally does it mean "great" like how "astig" means "cool" (?)


 
Let me try:

*Grabe *is just an expression, usually to express (a thought/feeling) deeply. Can be an equivalent to *OMG or SUPER* in English. 

*Crush ko siya : *She/He is my crush or I got a crush on him/her!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Seb_K

Okay, thanks for the help. Wanted to know what "grabe" means ... Heehee!


----------

